# dtg printing on hoodies and pique polos



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I am wondering if it's possible to use a dtg printer and print on ppique polos and have it look nice and also to print on pullover hoodies-do you use a lot more ink?


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

We do it all the time on our Brother and no you don't use more ink and yes it kooks good,we can even print on the hoods and over the zippers onthe zip up kind of hoodies.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

sharktees said:


> We do it all the time on our Brother and no you don't use more ink and yes it kooks good,we can even print on the hoods and over the zippers onthe zip up kind of hoodies.


That's awesome to hear. Do you know what the website is for brother (i tried to google for it but didn't find it yet)

How long have you had your brother and how many shirt do you do a week or month?
Kimsie


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Brothers website is www.brother-usa.com but you should check out www.inkjetgarmenters.com there you can get the most info on the brother GT-541 and the brand new GT-782 that was just debuted at SGIA on wed this week they have sample pictures and a video this forum is really geared to BROTHER owners.I've had mine since Feb, I'm a former owner of a T- Jet2 and switched to the Brother and love it zero problems.We print anywhere from 300 to a 1000 shirts and other items a week and I'm not shy about getting a decent buck for my work.Also you can print so many things with the BROTHER Like sand dollars,golf towels,stone coasters,mouse pads,thongs,clocks puzzles ETC... Check out this site and you will learn a ton.Also Brother is coming out with program for people with out great art/computer skills to do designing to make it even easier,you'll love it.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

sharktees said:


> Brothers website is www.brother-usa.com but you should check out www.inkjetgarmenters.com there you can get the most info on the brother GT-541 and the brand new GT-782 that was just debuted at SGIA on wed this week they have sample pictures and a video this forum is really geared to BROTHER owners.I've had mine since Feb, I'm a former owner of a T- Jet2 and switched to the Brother and love it zero problems.We print anywhere from 300 to a 1000 shirts and other items a week and I'm not shy about getting a decent buck for my work.Also you can print so many things with the BROTHER Like sand dollars,golf towels,stone coasters,mouse pads,thongs,clocks puzzles ETC... Check out this site and you will learn a ton.Also Brother is coming out with program for people with out great art/computer skills to do designing to make it even easier,you'll love it.



thanks for the websites, however the inkjetgarmenters.com gives me an error-bummer!


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry thats my fault its Direct to Garment and Inkjet Garment Printing University Forums


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We print polos like a normal t-shirt.
Hoodies require a little bit more pre-treatment because the fabric is thicker, but we use the same number of passes for ink.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Go to the bottom and click to enter the forum


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

sharktees said:


> Sorry thats my fault its Direct to Garment and Inkjet Garment Printing University Forums



WOW that website is VERY informative although the pricing for ink costs needs to be updated I think, unfortunately they never included printing on black t's

Thanks again,
Kimsie


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I too print polos and hoodies the same as regular tees. It does take a bit more pretreatment due to the thicker fabric on the hoodies, but there are also some really nice ones that are 100% cotton that work awesome.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We have printed lots of polos and hoodies. The piques we prefer to do no pretreatment and two color passes at lower resolution to allow the ink to penetrate better into the nooks and crannies.

Hoodies if 100% cotton we print normally, but if a poly blemd we do two passes at lower resoltuion and cure twice with no pretreatment. Same amount of ink, just laid down in two layers.

We do not print with white ink. But we do print on darker colors( not navy, black) with good results depending on the image- usually it has a more vintage look unless the image is all black.


----------



## JJfromJersey (Apr 17, 2008)

I've had my designs printed on 80/20 cotton poly hoodies and they came out GREAT. I am more partial to the prints that don't use white ink, because in my experience the pretreatment gives the garments "rubbery" feel

I have been SO satisfied with the DTG process that I actually moved a substantial amount of my brands production away from traditional screen printing to DTG printing. Because I focus more on design, sales and marketng I am always looking for new DTG production partners, most patricularly to print my larger sized graphics 15in W x 25in H. I am not as knowledgeable as all those here about individual machines so its not always easy to qualify leads


----------

